# Affordable Ground Penetrating Radar finally complete



## Rufus (Dec 27, 2014)

Well after another year and a lot of work have a unit field tested and ready to sell. Have found many dumps, trash pits and privies. I have relocated to the Augusta Georgia area and have a pit to dig on Monday that I found with the radar.My site is www.easyradusa.com , trying very hard to reduce the price to under $4000 so as many people as possible can have a chance to try real ground radar. Happy New Year to all. Karl in Aiken SC[attachment=IMG_3494.JPG]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds promising, Karl.  Do you have any images you can share with us of things you detected, and of what was produced when dug?  I checked out your website and looked at the two images shown there, but really don't know what I'm looking at.  Can't tell much with my untrained eyes.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 28, 2014)

Jimbo,The image you see is a slice of the ground. Depth is determined by type of soil. Here in Aiken I can easily see 10-12 feet down. This unit operates with a center frequency of 500MHz; will have a 250MHz unit done soon that will detect much deeper but will show less resolution. This means you will not see the changes in soil that well.What you see is the reflection strength of the signal as it bounces of different layers of soil. Privies, dumps and trash pits almost always contain different layers than the surrounding soil. This difference is what you look for. I will post some images later today.Thanks for your interest. Karl


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 28, 2014)

Aiken..........that's right down the road from me, I'd like to see this thing work. A home demo would be better.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 28, 2014)

Sure would love to show it to you. Will probably be demonstrating it at the next Horse Creek Bottle Club meeting in Aiken. Will also have a table at the up coming bottle show in Columbia on February 20th and 21st......


----------



## Rufus (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is a screen shot of a privy 10 foot in depth


----------



## Rufus (Dec 28, 2014)

This privy was seen through 3 inches of asphalt, got permission to dig and found this flask along with 150 other bottles. Only known example "J.M. Wilkins Grocer Tucson A.T."


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 28, 2014)

I am interested.  %Though I am to old to dig;  RED M/


----------



## Rufus (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello Red,My plan is when I get to old to dig I will hire someone to do it and just find the pits with the GPR.Karl


----------



## Rufus (Dec 30, 2014)

Mounted my CF-30 Panasonic Toughbook


----------



## BenTheDigger (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow that is pretty cool!


----------



## Rufus (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks Ben, finding lots of bottles with it........


----------



## westKYdigger (Dec 31, 2014)

Did you dig the pit Monday?  How well does it work on rough ground (like hayfields)?Tim


----------



## Rufus (Dec 31, 2014)

Tim,Got rained out, will dig it Friday or Saturday. I have never scanned a hay field. The unit is very tough but needs to be within a few inches of the ground. Try dragging a box weighing about 10 lbs. over your surface and see how it does.....Karl


----------



## westKYdigger (Mar 10, 2015)

Karl,Any updates on your machine and/or digging finds?


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 11, 2015)

This privy was seen through 3 inches of asphalt, got permission to dig and found this flask along with 150 other bottles. Only known example "J.M. Wilkins Grocer Tucson A.T." That is an incredible territory flask. Looks to be a pint? Did you sell it to that AZ collector Mike Miller? You mentioned you are based in SC, was this flask dug there?


----------



## westKYdigger (Feb 19, 2016)

Any progress on the GPR? Would love to hear that it's working.


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 21, 2016)

Hmmm, another abandoned thread here. Very odd all things considered.


----------



## Kari (Feb 21, 2016)

Karl I completed the form on your website. I am very interested in this device.


----------



## Aiken (Apr 9, 2016)

I am back, had to change my user name as could not log in. Have been very busy with my full time job and selling GRP's to mainly utility locating companies. Still to expensive for bottle diggers. I have been using it find privies and it is very helpful. Here is a picture of my new unit. Karl in Aiken, SC


----------



## Aiken (Apr 9, 2016)

*Radar images of two privy pits*


Here is a view of two privies, these stand out very well. Also attached a view of how pipes look......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm lost? Are you the gorgeous redhead or the guy in the red shirt now?  Who was Rufus? :boom:


----------



## Aiken (Apr 9, 2016)

I was Rufus now Aiken, Bottle I am holding was dug when I lived in Arizona. Only known example of "J.M. Wilkins GROCER Tucson A.T.", I now live in Aiken SC.....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2016)

Ah, Chaka Khan was a redhead at times and the played as Rufus. That could be it except the Aiken? I'll have to work on that part. 
Just kidding, looks like a nice unit.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2016)

Ahh,.. that was Kari, not Karl. I need to adjust my glasses.


----------



## Aiken (Apr 9, 2016)

Here are some of my better finds from Privies and trash pits using my radar........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 11, 2016)

So how much has the price come down in 5 years? 4000 to ???


----------



## Aiken (Apr 11, 2016)

I have only been selling the unit for a little over a year. If you look at Mala or GSSI units the least expensive system you can buy is about $12500. I have made improvements in my unit and software, development costs have run me around $100,000. My unit is still $3995......

Found a couple of privies yesterday and will post images soon.


----------



## Aiken (Apr 11, 2016)

Found this pit a few weeks ago, really shallow 4 footer. It had been dipped and all that came out were a couple of inks. To small for the dipper?


----------



## Aiken (Apr 11, 2016)

Found two pits yesterday, dug the trash pit first. Full of 1920's sodas...... Will dig the privy next weekend and post pictures of the hole and the contents. Hopefully it was not dipped, feel a lot of glass past 4 feet with the probe....hopeful.....


----------



## foster2100 (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow this is very impressive technology. So is this using a series of pulses rather than creating a EMF?


----------



## Aiken (Apr 17, 2016)

2ns differential pulse at 71KHz.....


----------



## Skeet4206 (Apr 18, 2016)

4 grand isn't to bad for what I see in the picture.  You living in Aiken you should go out near the airport in Augusta on the edge of phinizy swamp.  I have been going through them woods all my life and find all kinds of stuff.  I wish I had that about a year ago before I sold my great grandmothers place.  The property was in the family since the early 1900's.  I would have loved to have seen what was out there around the house and in the field.


----------



## Aiken (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. Have found a really early dump in a small town near Aiken, so it is the first to dig......


----------

